# Welche Switch für Profinet und TCP/IP



## olitheis (23 März 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte die CPU 315-3 PN/DP einsetzten. Die PN Schnittstelle soll als Profinet Controller für die Busebene und zur Kommunikation über LAN bzw. Internet dienen (zur Fernwartung). So wie ich das mitbekommen habe kann ich *nicht* jeden X-beliebigen Switch dafür benutzen, sondern einen, der die Profinet Daten bevorzuget behandelt (?).
Ist es generell überhaupt möglich, alles mit nur einem Switch zu erschlagen. Wenn ja, was muss das für einer sein? Und gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, die Busebene Linienförmig aufzuziehen (Kabel(-weg) einsparen) oder macht das auch keinen Sinn?
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 März 2007)

Hallo,
mit Profinet habe ich zwar noch nicht herumgespielt, wohl aber mit (Industrial-) Ethernet. Dort spielt der eingesetzte Switch keine Rolle. Selbstverständlich verkauft dir Herr Siemens gerne seinen eigenen Switch ...
Die Verkabelung ist durch die Hardware (Physik) vorgegeben und kann nur sternförmig zum Switch sein ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 März 2007)

Hallo,

hier gibt es eine relativ gute Übersicht zu Profinet:

http://www.hms-networks.de/Technologies/Profinet_IO.shtml

Auch ganz brauchbar:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PROFINET

Um eine bestimmte maximale Reaktionszeit für Profinet I/O 
zu erreichen, wird man um spezielle Switsches wohl nicht
herumkommen. 

Folgenden Siemens-Produkte gibt es dazu:

https://www.automation.siemens.com/profinet/html_00/produkte/industrial_ethernet_switches.htm

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Cliff (23 März 2007)

Hi,
ich setze die PN- Switches von Phoenix ein...
(Stückpreis ca. 1200 Euronen bei 14 Ports)

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Andreas (23 März 2007)

Hi,

der Einsatz von Profi-Net Switches dürfte doch eigentlich nur für Zeitlich kritische Prozesse relevant sein oder? Wir setzen standart komponenten ein (HP und 3Com Superstack Switches) bei uns gab es noch keine Probleme.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## zotos (23 März 2007)

Cliff schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich setze die PN- Switches von Phoenix ein...
> (Stückpreis ca. 1200 Euronen bei 14 Ports)
> 
> Gruss Cliff




Da merkt man ja so richtig den Preislichenvorteil von Ethernet Technologie in der Automatisierung ;o)


----------



## Cliff (23 März 2007)

> Da merkt man ja so richtig den Preislichenvorteil von Ethernet Technologie in der Automatisierung ;o)



Hi Zotos,

ein wenig relativiert sich dieser Preis wieder dadurch, das die sonst verwendeten ProfiBus- Stecker auch nicht gerade billig sind und ich jetzt (Zumindest im Schaltschrank) einfache Patchkabel für die Verdrahtung verwenden kann. Rechne ich dann noch den Arbeitslohn für das Anschliessen eines DP- Steckers dazu, plus der Fehlersuche weil ein Elektriker vergessen hat einen Schirm richtig aufzulegen, dann wird der Repeater evtl. sogar recht günstig...

Aber ich gebe Dir recht. Ich bin sonst auch 'Industrial'- Standard switches gewöhnt und habe mich bei dem Preis erst einmal auf den Hintern gesetzt.

Gruss Cliff


----------



## olitheis (23 März 2007)

> der Einsatz von Profi-Net Switches dürfte doch eigentlich nur für Zeitlich kritische Prozesse relevant sein oder?


Ab wann spricht man denn von zeitkritischen Prozessen, so dass ein Profinet Switch unbedingt erforderlich ist? 

Kann man mit der CPU 315-2 PN/DP auch "normale" Ethernetkoppler ansprechen oder EtherNet/IP (Beckhoff) usw...?
Danke nochmal
Oli


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 März 2007)

olitheis schrieb:


> Ab wann spricht man denn von zeitkritischen Prozessen, so dass ein Profinet Switch unbedingt erforderlich ist?



Siehe die beiden ersten Links hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=76412&postcount=3


----------



## kpeter (23 März 2007)

Cliff schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich setze die PN- Switches von Phoenix ein...
> (Stückpreis ca. 1200 Euronen bei 14 Ports)
> 
> Gruss Cliff


 
hallöchen

so nun ist mal die frage brauchst du managebare switch oder reichen dir ganz normale

wir setzen für unsere CLX Steuerungen Phoenix Switch ein meisten die SF serie mit Lichtleiter anschluss sind spott billig sind hutschienen tauglich und haben nie Probleme gemacht

http://www.phoenixcontact.at/automatisierung/187_16254.htm

unsere EDV wollte gleich grosse HP Switch blablabla einbauen

und seit dem wir uns durchgesetzt haben hat sogar die grosse edv zum teil auf unseren mini umgestellt

zur info im Profinet mit Siemens haben wir es nicht im einsatz


----------



## Maxl (25 März 2007)

olitheis schrieb:


> ich möchte die CPU 315-3 PN/DP einsetzten. Die PN Schnittstelle soll als Profinet Controller für die Busebene und zur Kommunikation über LAN bzw. Internet dienen (zur Fernwartung). So wie ich das mitbekommen habe kann ich *nicht* jeden X-beliebigen Switch dafür benutzen, sondern einen, der die Profinet Daten bevorzuget behandelt (?).


Man muss zwischen 2 Welten unterscheiden:
- Profinet IO (Peripherie-Anbindung)
- TCP-IP (Anbidnung von Visualisierung, S7-Kommunikation, Fernwartung, usw)

Profinet-IO
Siemens empfiehlt die Nutzung ihrer Scalance X200 Serie. Bei genauerem Nachfragen (und Nachlesen) wird für Profinet-IO nur QoS (Quality of Service) gefordert.
Jeder Switch, der QoS zur Verfügung stellt, kann für Profinet-IO verwendet werden. I.d.R. beherrscht dies jeder managbare Switch (von HP usw), außerdem unterstützten Gigabit-Switches i.d.R. QoS (hab so ein Teil von 3COM um 55-Euro auf dem Tisch liegen, welches QoS bietet. Die Siemens Scalance X100-Serie unterstützt übrigens auch QoS.

TCP/IP
Für die Anbindung von Fernwartung, Visu usw sind Standard-Switches ausreichend.



> Ist es generell überhaupt möglich, alles mit nur einem Switch zu erschlagen.


Beim Anbinden von IOs per Profinet-IO musst Du gewährleisten, dass zwischen CPU und Peripherie nur QoS-Switches zum Einsatz kommen. Natürlich können Visu und Router auch über einen X200-Switch angebunden werden - ist eine reine Preisfrage.


> Wenn ja, was muss das für einer sein? Und gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, die Busebene Linienförmig aufzuziehen (Kabel(-weg) einsparen) oder macht das auch keinen Sinn?


Die meisten Peripherie-Geräte (z.B. ET200S, PN/PN-Koppler) haben einen Switch integriert und 2 Ethernet-Anschlüsse. So lassen sich Linien-Topologien aufbauen.


Bei uns im Betrieb wurde das Thema Profinet (vorerst) verworfen. Einerseits sind die Profinet-Komponenten derzeit noch teurer, andererseits sind noch nicht alle Komponenten mit Profinet verfügbar. Im Sommer werden wir das Thema wieder neu betrachten.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Cliff (25 März 2007)

Die 'teuren', managebaren PN- Switches priorisieren die PN Telegramme. So wird sichergestellt, das z.B. die Info eines Reglers die CPU in 'quasi Echtzeit' erreicht, obwohl an anderer Stelle gerade jemand seine Word- Datei über's Netz aufmacht.
Man kann auch beide Sorten Switches mischen, solange man weiss wie das Netz aufgebaut ist, bzw. wie die Daten fliessen...

Gruss Cliff


----------



## olitheis (26 März 2007)

Danke für die klasse Informationen!
Eine Frage noch: Kann ich an der Profinet CPU 315-2 PN/DP auch Ethernet Komponenten verwenden? Beispiel:
Beckhoff Ethernet TCP/IP BK9000 (9050,9100)
Beckhoff EtherNet/IP BK 9105
http://www.beckhoff.de/german/default.htm?busterm/bk9000.htm

Wago TCP/IP 750-341
http://www.wagocatalog.com/okv3/ind...Sort_Pic_Text_Temp=0&strSearch=&strSearchText=

Danke nochmal, Oli


----------



## Cliff (26 März 2007)

Hi,
ich bewege mich da zwar ein wenig auf Glatteis, sage aber einmal NEIN.

Grund: 
Die aufgeführten Buskoppler sind TCP/IP Buskoppler. Du Kannst diese zwar an das Netz hängen (Auf einer PN- Strippe können ja PN und TCP/IP koexistieren), wirst diese aber nicht in der 315-PN auswerten können (Da ja keine PN- Teilnehmer). Für die Auswertung innerhalb der PLC solltest Du also die entsprechenden PN- Buskoppler einsetzen (Die ja auch erhältlich sind).

Gruss Cliff


----------



## olitheis (26 März 2007)

Hintergrund meiner Fragerei ist eigentlich, dass ich von Profibus auf Ethernet umsteigen will, jedoch es da wohl mehrere Standarts gibt. Welcher ist denn *DER* Standart z.Zt. oder auf welches Pferd würdet Ihr setzten?
Danke Euch
Oli


----------



## kpeter (4 April 2007)

Cliff schrieb:


> Die 'teuren', managebaren PN- Switches priorisieren die PN Telegramme. So wird sichergestellt, das z.B. die Info eines Reglers die CPU in 'quasi Echtzeit' erreicht, obwohl an anderer Stelle gerade jemand seine Word- Datei über's Netz aufmacht.
> Man kann auch beide Sorten Switches mischen, solange man weiss wie das Netz aufgebaut ist, bzw. wie die Daten fliessen...
> 
> Gruss Cliff


 
Guten Morgen

Da ich gestern ein langes Telephon gespräch mit Phönix über Switch geführt habe.

Es kann für Profinet jeder Switch verwendet werden.
Es wäre nur von vorteil wenn er Managebar ist denn dann kann man eingeben welcher teilnehmer bevorzugt wird.

Aber wenn ich meine I/O schon über Profinet verbinden möchte dann ist meistens die empfelung das man seine I/O nur auf einen eigenen Ethernet verteiler hängt und niemand anders

Die Visu sollte natürlich ein eigener zweig sein .

Und unsere lieber EDV hat auch ihr eigenes netz.

Und somit sind die ganzen teueren switch egal und ihr könnt jeden einsetzen.

Und wenn man mit denn Phönix Entwicklern schon spricht erfährt man das Siemens zum Teil bei Zeitkritischen anwendungen auch auf Phönix setzt ( aussage von Pöhnix )
Aber wir wissen ja alle das Siemens vieles nur zukauft und ihre Aufkleber drauf klatscht

Ich hoffe es beschwert sich keiner das ich erst ein paar tage später drauf schreibe (   UG )


----------



## olitheis (4 April 2007)

Danke kpeter,
das ist doch mal ne prima Aussage!

Gruß
Oli


----------



## JesperMP (10 August 2010)

Dieses Thema ist etwas alt, aber noch gut.

Als Profinet "Kabelverlängerer" überlege ich ein Switch mitten im Kabel zu plazieren.
Ich weiss von vorigen Diskussion das die Switche "QoS" supportieren muss.
Die X100 Switche von Siemens sollen es haben.

Frage: Hat der CSM1277 auch QoS ?
(6GK7277-1AA00-0AA0).
Es ist die Kleine 4-port Switch für S7-1200.

Der Grund dafür das ich lieber diese Switch verwende ist das die RJ45 Ports sind am Unten. Dann passt alles besser in ein kleinen Box mit Verschraubungen am unten.

Frage: Wenn nicht CSM1277, dann XB005 ?
(6GK5005-0BA00-1AB2)


----------



## JesperMP (10 August 2010)

Nach ein bisschen suchen auf die www, muss ich konkludieren:
QoS gibt es generell nur auf die "managed" switches. Also höchst wahrscheinlich nicht bei CSM1277 oder XB005.

Neue Frage: Wo gibt es ein Managed Switch der nicht so viel kostet wie ein Haus ?


----------



## DerSigi (4 Dezember 2014)

Hat einer von Euch schon mal diesen Switch eingesetzt und Erfahrung damit? http://de.moxa.com/product/EDS-405A_408A-PN_Series.htm

Habe auf die Schnelle zwar nur ein Anbieter in UK gefunden. Prieslich scheint der aber interessant zu sein.

LG
Sigi


----------



## postman78 (5 Dezember 2014)

Wenn man viele Switches hintereinander kaskadieren muss und Profinet I/O mit azyklischen Diensten wie HMI mischen möchte, ist die FTS-Serie von Harting eine Überlegung. Denn diese priorisieren RT-Telegramme an Hand des Ethertypes (anstelle von QoS) per "Cut-Through" Methode . Gibt es wahlweise als managed oder konfigurierbar über USB.

Gibt allerdings bisher nur max. 10-fach Geräte.


----------



## Donni (19 Januar 2015)

kpeter schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Da ich gestern ein langes Telephon gespräch mit Phönix über Switch geführt habe.
> 
> ...



Meine Erfahrungen mit günstigen SOHO Switches sind nicht gut.
Egal ob TPLink, Asus oder Netgear Prosafe. Die mit QOS laufen zwar bei den meisten Projekten, aber bei manchen Projekten fallen die Devices immer wieder ab. Nutzt man dann beispielsweise solch eine Blechkiste von Phoenix läuft der Bus problemlos.


----------



## postman78 (19 Januar 2015)

Donni schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen mit günstigen SOHO Switches sind nicht gut.
> Egal ob TPLink, Asus oder Netgear Prosafe. Die mit QOS laufen zwar bei den meisten Projekten, aber bei manchen Projekten fallen die Devices immer wieder ab. Nutzt man dann beispielsweise solch eine Blechkiste von Phoenix läuft der Bus problemlos.



Das kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass selbst Marken-SOHO Switches sich sporadisch nach xx-Tagen Betriebsdauer aufhängen können.

Ob man nun einen einfachen 50€ industrietauglichen Switch oder ein über 1000€ Profiteil in den Schaltschrank hängt, hängt von den Anforderungen an Maschine und Topologie ab.

Wenn man Profinet einfach nur als Profibus-Ersatz sieht um die CPU mit dezentraler Peripherie zu verbinden, kann man in der Regel dafür sicherlich einen billigen Switch verwenden.

Allerdings bietet Profinet wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten als simple Master-Slave Verbindungen. z.B. Diagnosefähigkeit bei managebaren Switches, Security, stabilen Mischbetrieb von Automations-/Officenetzen, Routingfähigkeit für wechselnde Teilnehmer/Redundanz oder extrem kurze Reaktionszeiten für Motionanwendungen. Dann sind "intelligentere" Switche unverzichtbar.

Welchen Switchtyp man einsetzt, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Auf alle Fälle hilft, sich mit Ethernet-Technik etwas auseinanderzusetzen.


----------

